# Solution for thunderstorms?



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

It seems to offer the best solution!!!










Ian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Come on Ian. Show us what's underneath!

Dave


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

This is what's underneath but not looking quite so perky as below.










Ian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Lovely.

Who needs a duvet when you have one of those.

Dave


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Sue says "What a cutie!"
I hope she means the hound!!! :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

In our van thats the wife, she hates thunder storms.
Wobby


----------

